# Brompton Disc Brake Titanium Rear Triangle



## YahudaMoon (25 Nov 2016)

Here from Russia


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Nov 2016)

Are 16" wheels too small to work with disks. It will be at curb height, just asking go be bashed.


----------



## YahudaMoon (25 Nov 2016)

Thought that myself, also how you gonna get a bromtom sized specific disc brake small wheel?

Maybe they have something in the pipeline?
you


----------



## simon.r (25 Nov 2016)

http://www.kinetics-online.co.uk/folding-bikes/brompton/brompton-disc-brakes/


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Nov 2016)

And, given that the standard Brompton brake will lock the back wheel, what's the point, precisely?
Other than letting one fit the costs more, weighs more, breaks sooner range of Shimano hubs, obvs.


----------



## 12boy (27 Nov 2016)

I understand that in desperate times making water on the wheels will cool them down.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Nov 2016)

Thankfully I've not been down a hill that steep!


----------



## chriscross1966 (27 Nov 2016)

I want one even though there's a Kinetics one going on Henrietta as soon as the carbon rims turn up... as soon as Serge has the titanium ones ready I'll change over to that... I would have thought a Kinetics one will still sell OK...


----------



## chriscross1966 (28 Nov 2016)

No, I've bought an H+H titanium half-rack.... it turned up today....


----------



## chriscross1966 (30 Dec 2016)

Apparently I've bought the first of the vostok.bike triangles....


https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/vostok-titanium-triangle-accessories-bicycle#/


----------

